# Problème driver powerbook G4



## Liricantois (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis en possession d'un powerbook G4 1,67 GHz.
Il y a peu de temps, j'ai fait un restauration de l'ordinateur un petit peu à l'arrache:
je ne trouvais plus le CD de restauration qui avait été fourni avec, donc j'ai tenté de le faire avec une version de mac OS.X.4 universelle, sauf que celle-ci ne fonctionnait pas sur cette ordi car il était sorti avec une version plus récente, donc j'ai restauré et formater le disque en mode target à l'aide d'un autre mac puis je l'ai redémarré. Il s'est trouvé que le système n'était pas très stable après(les enceintes internes ne fonctionnaient plus, et un des port firewire). Par la suite j'ai retrouvé les CDs fournit avec, j'ai pu restaurer l'ordinateur directement sans problème.

Le système est maintenant plus stable mais le son ne fonctionne toujours pas (les enceintes internes ne sont pas inscrites dans la parti son des préférences systèmes, mais la sortie externe fonctionne bien) et mon port firewire n'est toujours pas dans la partie réseau.

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème de driver, mais je ne suis pas sur.

Quelqu'un connaît ce problème?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2010)

Essaie un reset PMU :

"_Resetting the Power Manager Unit (PMU) 
The PMU reset key sequence has been changed. Use the following procedure or the PMU 
Reset pad (see PMU RESET pads on logic board, below). 
1. If the computer is on, turn it off. 
2. Disconnect the power adapter and remove the main battery. 
3. Hold the power button down for five seconds, then release. 
4. Install the main battery and connect the power adapter. 
5. Press the power button to restart the computer._"


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

et aller voir les sujets 

*son
(pref systeme ET configuration audio midi)

* reseau
(remplacement de fichiers)


passer un coup de mise à jour combinée et RE-réparer les autorisations


----------



## Liricantois (15 Janvier 2010)

Ya rien à y faire je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ca ne fonctionne plus, si ca se trouve la carte son est cuite...


----------

